# 100 Gallon Reverse Flow w/ vertical box



## smokedstanley (Jul 23, 2014)

I am planning on building a smoker on a small trailer. I want to do a reverse flow with two racks in the main chamber and four 16X22.5 in the box above the Firebox with two four inch stacks exciting. The firebox is going to be 1/4 and the box above will be 3/16 thick. This is a sketch of the basic dimensions. Any advice or suggestions are appreciated. As it turned out the tank was 24" dia when I picked it up. the door is 49" long by 21". Does anyone see any issues with flow or temp control with the end box being on top of the firebox?













20140714_110851.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jul 23, 2014


















20140722_080558.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jul 23, 2014


----------



## smokedstanley (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is the tank with the end removed. I welded on  1-1/4"  X 1/8 around the door. The hinges are .179 and I wanted to use them to stiffen the door. I plan on using a wood dowel for the handle. 













20140719_163337.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jul 23, 2014


















20140723_183134.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jul 23, 2014


















20140723_183249.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jul 23, 2014


















20140723_183259.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jul 23, 2014


















20140723_183716.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jul 23, 2014


----------



## 5oakssmoker (Jul 24, 2014)

I really like that style of hing for the door.


----------



## smokedstanley (Jul 28, 2014)

20140728_184922.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Jul 28, 2014






Starting to fit it onto the trailer. Hopefully I can get the fire box on this week.


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 1, 2014)

20140801_173147.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 1, 2014





Tacking on the fire box and rf plate


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 1, 2014)

Finally starting to look like my drawings. Still a lot to do, but it feels good to see this much.













20140801_182025.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 1, 2014


















20140801_185138.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 1, 2014


















20140801_193142.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 1, 2014


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 2, 2014)

20140802_191926.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_191955.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_192008.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_192050.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 2, 2014






Got a good amount done today, finished welding in the rf plate with a 3/4" drain. Filled it with water and had a couple small leaks the first time around. Welded on the main door counter weight, and toggle clamps. Finished welding the vertical box and fire box to the main chamber. In stalled the fire box and vertical cabinet doors and made the latches and vent handle. Finished welding the front shelf on topping it with a leftover piece of expanded stainless. Hoping to clean the tank tomorrow and get a coat of paint on the smoker and then start working on finishing the trailer.


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 3, 2014)

20140803_144817.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 3, 2014





Painted the body with Rustoleum hi-temp satin black. Overall a good weekend


----------



## gary s (Aug 5, 2014)

Looking good !!!!

Gary S


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you Gary


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 5, 2014)

20140804_165223.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 5, 2014


















20140804_171833.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 5, 2014


















20140805_174104.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 5, 2014


















20140805_193422.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 5, 2014


















20140805_193449.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 5, 2014






Finished installing the grates. There is 2,040 sq. inches in the main chamber and 1,440 sq. inches in the vertical cabinet for a total of 24 sq. feet of cooking capability. All the grates are in channels. So far with the trailer, steel, and misc I am up to $650 on the build.  During the first burn the temps were only 5-10 degrees different from the main chamber to the vertical cabinet. Now I just need to learn the ins and outs of how it acts.


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 10, 2014)

Did my first cook in the new smoker. 14 hours on an 11 pound picnic and 8 hours on a 5 pound pastrami. Over all I think it was a success. The shoulder was a little drier than usual , but I was kinda expecting it to be since I didn't make a water tray. The pastrami is amazing. definitely contemplating adding a removable water pan through the side of the fire box, so I can fill it throughout the smoke easier. 

 













20140810_164058.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 10, 2014


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 10, 2014)

20140810_114206.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 10, 2014


----------



## smokedstanley (Aug 16, 2014)

20140816_175628.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Aug 16, 2014





Finished the front storage compartment. The lid makes a nice 24 X 52 table when opened up.


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 3, 2014)

Just realized I forgot to post pictures of the smoker. (I would say done but there are always more things to do) I did a decent cook on it over the weekend with an 11# brisket (13hrs), 3 shoulders (15hrs), and 3 whole chickens (4 1/2 hrs) cut in half in the vertical and I had 8 racks of St.louis ribs (5 1/2 hrs) in the vertical and everything was great. There was plenty of room for more and I didn't use any rib racks this time, just 2 slabs per shelf and rotated the shelves a few times. Sorry no pics, my wife tripped, and broke her wrist. Pictures were the last thing on my mind. 













20140823_163614.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2014


















20140823_163639.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2014


















20140823_163707.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2014


















20140823_163731.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2014


















20140823_165739.jpg



__ smokedstanley
__ Sep 3, 2014


----------



## gary s (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice job Stan, really looks good. I know you are proud.

Gary S


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you Gary. 

I scaled the smoker the other day and it weighed in at 1320# with no supplies loaded.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 4, 2014)

That is one nice smoker.  I really liked how you made the storage top convert to a table.  Nice work.  Where can  get one? lol


----------



## smokedstanley (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you Rob. Who knows, if you were serious I could entertain the possibility of another build.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 4, 2014)

SmokedStanley said:


> Thank you Rob. Who knows, if you were serious I could entertain the possibility of another build.


In m heart I am serious but I don't have the money right no for it.  It is a little to big for me too.

It is a beautiful piece of work though Nice job.


----------



## phish13 (Jul 8, 2016)

What is your dimensions on firebox and warming chamber?


----------



## smokedstanley (Jul 12, 2016)

The firebox dimensions are in the first pic. There is no warming chamber, both compartments are one and used to smoke. I hope that helps.


----------



## bena (Jul 12, 2016)

That looks like a tank!

How are the temps across the grates and into the chamber?  Lots of variance from the bottom to top and through the chamber?   Was just thinking of the possibilities with all that space! awesome job.


----------



## smokedstanley (Jul 25, 2016)

The temp variations across the chamber and top to bottom could be held to within 20 degrees. I did 22 racks of st.Louis style ribs all laying down and they were all done in a 30 minute window period. 

Sorry for the delayed response. I wasn't able to log in for some reason.


----------

